# Snake feeding vid



## Bloodbelly (Jun 15, 2004)

At the beginning of this year I sold all my fish in order to start a new hobby: SNAKES!!
The first snake I bought was a Wadi Racer, small, slim and cute.
My second snake turned out to be a little bigger: a Sonoran Gopher snake.

Anyway, a few days ago I fed him a mouse and filmed it, so you guys can enjoy watching it









Click on the picture and the movie will start...



Take care now, bye bye then


----------



## bjmarche (Jun 30, 2005)

Sweet vid.
I'd tape mine eating, but mine is lazy.
I actually have to hit him with the mouse, and eventually, he'll just eat it.
He barely moves for it.


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

nice vid.


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

very nice, that vid was well made, great snake


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

awsome vid


----------



## Pyri (May 26, 2005)

That was very interesting vid. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Bloodbelly (Jun 15, 2004)

Thanks everybody


----------



## CAPONE (May 18, 2006)

really nice snake lovethe set up ohh and i have a question what kind of set up should have for a ball python


----------



## Bloodbelly (Jun 15, 2004)

CAPONE said:


> really nice snake lovethe set up ohh and i have a question what kind of set up should have for a ball python


As far as I know, ball pythons don't need much stuff in their tank.
Just keep it down to the basics:

- a big water bowl where the snake fits in completely
- a platform where the snake can rest on (it should be above the ground)
- don't put too much branches or tree logs in the tank, or you'll have a problem keeping the tank clean

Aditionaly you can add some fake plants but not too much.

Try to find some caresheets on the internet, they will help you


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Great video! Do you have a body length on it?


----------



## Bloodbelly (Jun 15, 2004)

It's 1 meter in length and still growing


----------



## hughie (Sep 7, 2003)

That sh*t was tight. I WANT A SNAKE NOW.

Nice vid. can you handle him easily?


----------



## Bloodbelly (Jun 15, 2004)

Yes, he's pretty easy to handle mostly.
However, I don't handle him too much. Only when nescessarily!

Snakes are like fish: only watching, no touching


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Bloodbelly said:


> Snakes are like fish: only watching, no *touching*


That's sad.

Your snakes will never tame properly if you don't handle them.

I don't understand why you'd have snakes if you only handle them when you have to?


----------



## Bloodbelly (Jun 15, 2004)

Well, imho snakes are very sensative to stress.
And sure, I do handle them every once in a while, but most certainly not every day.
After all it's not a toy.
I have respect for them, that's why I mostly just let them be.


----------



## charles_316 (Jul 6, 2004)

very nice vid


----------

